# Powerbook G3 333 (lombard): Questions



## MyHappyMac (25 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me dégoter un Powwerbook G3 333 (lombard) mais j'ai quelques petits soucis...

le plus gros c'est que l'ordi ne redémarre pas tout seul ! Il faut appuyer sur reset avant chaque démarrage... et du coup, il ne démarre que sur la partition 0 du disque peu importe le disque de démarrage sélectionné.

Deuxième soucis, lorsqu'on démarrre sur os 9.22 un message indique: "le test de la mémoire indique un problème de mémoire cache. Contacter votre revendeur Apple" quand on clique sur Ok tout se passe pourtant normalement après. Gné ???

Enfin, questions diverses:
- Que peut-on faire pour le gonfler à bloc ?
- Où trouver facilement des pièces de rechange : Claviers, baies d'extension, lecteur DVD, etc ...

Merci de m'éclairer sur tout ça !


----------



## MyHappyMac (25 Mars 2006)

J'oubliais une question cruciale : Peut-on par un moyen ou un autre, connecter ce Powerbook en WI-FI ?

Merci encore !


----------



## Komac (25 Mars 2006)

Pour la première question, sorry, je ne sais pas...
Pour la deuxième question, je ne me rappelle plus si on peut y connecter une carte Airport à l'intérieur (voir archive Apple), par contre on peut y brancher une carte Wifi sur le port PCMCIA (consulte un revendeur Mac pour la compatibilité)...


----------



## laigle05 (25 Mars 2006)

Slt,
Pour le problème de mémoire cache qui m'est déjà arrivé la réponse est là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=82512&highlight=G3+memoire+cache
Et depuis ce temps là, mon powerbook fonctionne toujours avec ce message au démarrage.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2006)

J'en ai upgradré un aujourd'hui, un 333 mhz avec 384 mo de ram, j'ai rajouté un DD hitachi de 40 go à 5400 trs et un graveur CD/lecteur DVD sony, ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal avec Panther 10.3.9.


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2006)

Komac a dit:
			
		

> Pour la première question, sorry, je ne sais pas...
> Pour la deuxième question, je ne me rappelle plus si on peut y connecter une carte Airport à l'intérieur (voir archive Apple), par contre on peut y brancher une carte Wifi sur le port PCMCIA (consulte un revendeur Mac pour la compatibilité)...




je crois avoir eu un lombard 333 sous panther avec une carte wifi lucent mais celle vendue sur le store doit fonctionner sous X... 

pour des picèes, tu as le choix : ebay, pbparts.com, petites annonces, revendeurs... etc...


----------



## grig (27 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai upgradré un aujourd'hui, un 333 mhz avec 384 mo de ram, j'ai rajouté un DD hitachi de 40 go à 5400 trs et un graveur CD/lecteur DVD sony, ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal avec Panther 10.3.9.



je confirme, j'ai la même config sur le mien (IBM travelstar 40 GO) avec seulement 192 Mo, ça marche très bien, mais j'envisage tout de même d'ajouter de la RAM pour être à l'aise queand je démarre 9.2.2 à partir de Panther (je suis obligé de fermer un max d'applis OS X sinon le démarrage de classic ne se termine pas...)


----------



## MyHappyMac (27 Mars 2006)

Merci à tous !

Mes questions trouvent finalement toutes leur réponse et je suis bien content !!!

Pour mon problème d'allumage, un amie qui travaille dans un SAV pense que c'est un problême de pile alors je vais essayer de la changer !

Si j'ai bien compris on peut faire de ce powerbook une bête de course !?  

Qu'est ce que vous avez fait comme modif sur les vôtres ?

@ Plus et merci encore pour vos réponses !


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

pas de pile dans le lombard mais un PMU (power management unit)... demande en MP à macinside si tu peux


----------



## grig (27 Mars 2006)

Une bète course peut-être pas, mais il a un tas de choses intéressantes dont le port SCSI HDI 30, l'infra-rouge, et le port PMCIA, sans compter l'autonomie (tu peux mettre une deuxième batterie à la place du lecteur CD), en plus, tu peux trouver un lecteur DVD  et une carte de décompression qui se branche sur le port PCMCIA et regarder tes DVD sur ta télé (en NTSC), et un tas d'autres choses. Le look est imparable, les formes arrondies lui ont vallu son surnom de Lombard (si tu connais la Lombard Street à San Francisco,tu comprend pourquoi il s'appelle comme ça). Quand tu regardes tous les ordinateurs portables de l'époque, à coté, ils ressemblent à des cageots, et la pub Apple de l'époque "le portable qui mange deux pentium au petit déjeuner". Bref, avoir un lombard, c'est entrer dans la légende


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2006)

Par contre, si je peux encoder un divx en 8 heures environs via Dvision, pas moyen de le regarder dans de bonnes conditions (un divx de 700 mo) et pas moyen non plus de matter un DVD via VLC, film rippé sur le DD ou pas, ça saccade...

Mettre le max de ram changerait quelque chose ? (384 mo actuellement).

Sinon j'ai installé panther avec l'ancien simple lecteur de CD, du coup j'ai pas le dvd player, j'arrive pas à me le procurer, via pacifist peut-être ? La lecture sera-t-elle meilleure qu'avec VLC ?


----------



## grig (28 Mars 2006)

J'ai viré VLC parce que ça saccade trop, mais j'ai gardé une partition en 9.2.2 avec quicktime 5 (le 6 n'est pas compatible avec lecteur DVD apple (mon lecteur DVD est un VST avec une carte PCMCIA pour la décompression) La carte est reconnue par Panther elle apparait en haut et en cliquant dessus, il me propose de l'alimenter, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'application sous Panther pour lire les DVD sauf VLC qui, compte tenu qu'il n'utilisait pas la carte de décompression, fonctionnait plustôt pas trop mal. Pour lire les Divx, j'ai rérupéré tous les plug-ins pour quicktime que je trouvais, c'est à dire divx 6 et 3 ivx D4 ils sont dans les plug-ins, Il y a des divx que je peux lire parfaitement, mais pas tous, même en les passant à divx doctor II. Bref, je n'insiste pas trop, au prix d'un lecteur DVD Divx de salon bas de gamme, ce n'est pas la peine d'investir, l'important pour moi, c'est de pouvoir encoder un DVD en Divx en une nuit, pour le regarder, j'utilise mon lecteur de salon ou (quelle honte) le PC de ma fille sur lequel j'apprends aussi les misères du monde d'en face, spywares, virus, dialers et j'en passe


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2006)

Après un coup de patchburn, le combo sony est parfaitement reconnu, du moins je croyais car impossible de booter sur le CD d'install... :hein: Mais je me demande si le problème vient vraiment de là car si je boot en laissant appuyer sur option, j'ai pas non plus le choix d'un autre volume :hein: 

Le powerbook bronze G3 333 mhz ne serait-il pas pleinement compatible avec panther ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Le boot avec option, ce n'est pas un problème système, c'est un problème de firmware. Seuls les Mac ayant un Open Firmware ont cette capacité. Le lombard n'est pas dans ce cas, pour les PowerBook G3, seul le Pismo, je crois, a cette capacité.

EDIT : Plus haut, Laigle05 à mis un lien vers un fil où l'upgrade de ces portables était évoqué, et où Mackie signalait qu'à ce prix la carte fille G4/500 (une carte Sonnet) ne valait pas le coup. Il faut savoir qu'ils ont une autre carte à 500 Mhz, une G3 beaucoup moins cher (dans les 220 &#8364; je crois, à vérifier). Cette carte réglerait le problème de cache L2 HS (qui, si elle n'empêche pas le Mac de fonctionner, doit en obérer passablement les performances).

Pour [MGZ]Alem : Si, il y a bien une pile dans le Lombard : Référence 922-3829


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2006)

Et pour le boot sur CD, c'est le combo qui est en cause ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Là, je ne sais pas, comment essaies tu de démarrer sur le CD ? J'ai ici deux "WallStreet" (lecteurs CD d'origine), aucun des deux n'accepte de démarrer sur le CD en maintenant la touche C enfoncée, je suis obligé de passer par démarrage, que ce soit celui sous OS 9 (pile HS) ou celui sous OS X (pile OK).


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je ne sais pas, comment essaies tu de démarrer sur le CD ? J'ai ici deux "WallStreet" (lecteurs CD d'origine), aucun des deux n'accepte de démarrer sur le CD en maintenant la touche C enfoncée, je suis obligé de passer par démarrage, que ce soit celui sous OS 9 (pile HS) ou celui sous OS X (pile OK).




J'ai essayé avec C, puis également de lancer l'install depuis le CD monté sur le bureau, le finder t'invite alors à redémarrer mais là il ne trouve rien, le lecteur patine et ne fait rien, je passe même pas un point d'interrogation OS9 et puis finalement il reboot sur OSX.

Si je vais dans démarrage, le CD n'est pas proposé comme volume de démarrage, c'est pourtant celui que j'ai utilisé pour installer panther mais le l'ancien lecteur d'origine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Et si tu remet le CD d'origine ? ou sur un autre Mac, ça dit quoi ? Ça pourrait peut-être venir du CD ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu remet le CD d'origine ? ou sur un autre Mac, ça dit quoi ? Ça pourrait peut-être venir du CD ?




Le CD fonctionne parfaitement, le powerbook ne boot sur aucun CD depuis que j'ai mis le combo sony et ce malgré patchburn, j'ai tout de même jaguar, panther, tiger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le CD fonctionne parfaitement, le powerbook ne boot sur aucun CD, j'ai tout de même jaguar, panther, tiger.



Arf, j'm'a gourré j'voulais pas dire le CD d'origine, mais le lecteur de CD d'origine, sorry


----------



## MyHappyMac (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je ne sais pas, comment essaies tu de démarrer sur le CD ? J'ai ici deux "WallStreet" (lecteurs CD d'origine), aucun des deux n'accepte de démarrer sur le CD en maintenant la touche C enfoncée, je suis obligé de passer par démarrage, que ce soit celui sous OS 9 (pile HS) ou celui sous OS X (pile OK).



Pas encore changé la pile de mon Lombard, par contre, il démarre bien sur le cd en appuyant sur C et c'est bien la seule chose qu'il fait. Le tableau de bord démarrer n'a aucun effet puisque l'ordi ne démarre qu'après un coup de bouton reset ... Mon lecteur est celui d'origine 24x.

Merci pour les références de la pile Pascal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore changé la pile de mon Lombard, par contre, il démarre bien sur le cd en appuyant sur C et c'est bien la seule chose qu'il fait. Le tableau de bord démarrer n'a aucun effet puisque l'ordi ne démarre qu'après un coup de bouton reset ... Mon lecteur est celui d'origine 24x.
> 
> Merci pour les références de la pile Pascal.



Ein bedite confussion, aber, la che barlait à herr jaipatoukompri. 

En ce qui te concerne, la solution à ton problème est de laisser le PB sur secteur, sans batterie, de choisir un autre disque de démarrage dans "Démarrage", puis de fermer Démarrage sans redémarrer, couper l'alim. Là, forcément, il s'éteint, et tu peux redémarrer sur le disque choisi, non ?


----------



## grig (25 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le boot avec option, ce n'est pas un problème système, c'est un problème de firmware. Seuls les Mac ayant un Open Firmware ont cette capacité. Le lombard n'est pas dans ce cas, pour les PowerBook G3, seul le Pismo, je crois, a cette capacité.



Merci Pascal, je me demandais pourquoi je pouvais démarrer sur le lecteur CD d'origine, mais pas sur le lecteur DVD VST que j'ai acheté après


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pascal, je me demandais pourquoi je pouvais démarrer sur le lecteur CD d'origine, mais pas sur le lecteur DVD VST que j'ai acheté après



Ah non, ça, c'est un autre problème, le démarrage touche alt enfonçé ne fait que t'afficher la liste des disques/partitions contenant un système, mais ce n'est pas lui qui t'empêche de démarrer sur ton lecteur de DVD.

Je n'ai pas de lecteur de DVD VST, juste un Zip et un Superdisk, mais par contre, mes deux powerBook (WallStreet) refusent de démarrer sur le lecteur de CD d'origine si je démarre avec la touche C enfoncée. Pour démarrer dessus, je dois le sélectionner dans "démarrage".

Pour ton lecteur de DVD, je ne sais pas, peut-être un problème similaire avec celui des graveurs "non fournis/gérés par Apple" ?


----------



## grig (12 Janvier 2008)

MyHappyMac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de me dégoter un Powwerbook G3 333 (lombard) mais j'ai quelques petits soucis...
> 
> ...


Problème de mémoire cache, il faudrait changer la carte processeur (carte fille) les moins chères que j'ai trouvé (refurbished, mais garanties 3 mois) sont à San Francisco
http://www.powerbookguy.com/xcart/home.php?cat=641


----------



## idtf (25 Janvier 2008)

J'ai un Lombard qui a eu ce symptôme. A l'époque, j'avais acheté une carte processeur memoire cache (aux Etats-Unis). Réparé.

Ce que j'ai fait comme améliorations:

J'ai ensuite mis un processeur 400. (Mon 333 est donc disponible, si intérêt, mais en Suisse).

Autrement, j'ai mis le max de mémoire RAM (je ne sais plus combien c'est), un gros disque dur.

Je suis avec OSX Panther

J'ai eu une carte wifi 802.11b. Je viens de la remplacer par une 802.11g

Un appareil sympa. Vu son âge, la batterie tient encore une heure. Incroyable


----------



## grig (25 Janvier 2008)

MyHappyMac a dit:


> J'oubliais une question cruciale : Peut-on par un moyen ou un autre, connecter ce Powerbook en WI-FI ?
> 
> Merci encore !



J'ai acheté une carte PCMCIA WI-FI D-LinK pour mon Lombard, elle fonctionne très bien avec Panther. Il y a une petite application fournie sur le CD pour la connecter. Rien à dire, ça fonctionne bien. Je n'ai pas essayé sur ma partition 9.2.2 que je n'utilise guère pour le net car iCab est poussif (ce n'est pas iCab qui est en faute, c'est la machine Java Apple).


----------



## grig (25 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> Problème de mémoire cache, il faudrait changer la carte processeur (carte fille) les moins chères que j'ai trouvé (refurbished, mais garanties 3 mois) sont à San Francisco
> http://www.powerbookguy.com/xcart/home.php?cat=641



J'ai commandé chez eux et reçu en une semaine une carte fille G3 333 pour Lombard. Elle fonctionne bien. Par contre, j'ai mis 2 x 256 Mo de RAM (achetée chez MacWay). Comme j'avais des Kernel panic lorsque je poussais un peu dans les applications graphiques, j'ai voulu réinstaller Panther, d'autant plus que vu tout ce que j'ai installé et désinstallé depuis 3/4 ans, il devait y avoir pas mal de fichiers inutiles, et là, galère :  freeze, écran strié ou gris avant la fin du premier CD, après reformatage de la partition, nettoyage du CD et de la lentille du lecteur, DiskWarrior et Norton, SOS disk, vérif du disque dur avec outil disque dur sous classic, j'allais abandonner lorsque je me suis souvenu d'une limitation de la RAM. J'ai foncé sur mon PC (une tour à 100 euros avec une bonne carte graphique qui me sert essentiellement pour les MMORPG en ligne non accessible aux Macs) et j'ai vu sur les forums que mon cas n'était pas isolé. L'ennui, c'est que le Lombard est ancien et que les infos sont rares. Bref, j'ai vu la limitation à 384 Mo de RAM. Je vire aussi sec la 256 Mo supérieure pour remettre ma vieille 64 mo, et là, panique au démarrage, j'apprends que je n'ai pas de CPU unit. Retour sur le PC pour infos : j'inverse les deux barettes de RAM, et là, tout fonctionne, installation et tout. Par la suite, j'ai remis les deux 256 Mo et re-belote : kernel panic si je pousse un peu Photoshop. J'ai voulu remettre une barette de 128 mo (une grande qui ne rentre pas sur le port inférieur) de façon à avoir 384 Mo de RAM. Impossible de démarrer, le même message in english au démarrage : pas de CPU.
Je suis donc revenu à une 64 low profile sur le connecteur inférieur et une 256 Mo sur le connecteur supérieur, et tout fonctionne à merveille sur Panther.
J'en déduis donc que les kernel panic étaient liés à la RAM de 512 Mo, Tant qu'on n'utilise pas toute la RAM, ça fonctionne, mais dès qu'on accède au swap : kernel panic.
Je crois que si je n'avais pas de problème sur Classic (9.2.2), c'est parce que la mémoire virtuelle était désactivée, et que je n'utilisais pas intégralement les 512 Mo de RAM. Par contre, sur Panther, dès que j'ai swappé, ça a planté.
Conclusion : ne dépassez pas 384 Mo de RAM sur un Lombard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> J'ai commandé chez eux et reçu en une semaine une carte fille G3 333 pour Lombard. Elle fonctionne bien. Par contre, j'ai mis 2 x 256 Mo de RAM (achetée chez MacWay). Comme j'avais des Kernel panic lorsque je poussais un peu dans les applications graphiques, j'ai voulu réinstaller Panther, d'autant plus que vu tout ce que j'ai installé et désinstallé depuis 3/4 ans, il devait y avoir pas mal de fichiers inutiles, et là, galère :  freeze, écran strié ou gris avant la fin du premier CD, après reformatage de la partition, nettoyage du CD et de la lentille du lecteur, DiskWarrior et Norton, SOS disk, vérif du disque dur avec outil disque dur sous classic, j'allais abandonner lorsque je me suis souvenu d'une limitation de la RAM. J'ai foncé sur mon PC (une tour à 100 euros avec une bonne carte graphique qui me sert essentiellement pour les MMORPG en ligne non accessible aux Macs) et j'ai vu sur les forums que mon cas n'était pas isolé. L'ennui, c'est que le Lombard est ancien et que les infos sont rares. Bref, j'ai vu la limitation à 384 Mo de RAM. Je vire aussi sec la 256 Mo supérieure pour remettre ma vieille 64 mo, et là, panique au démarrage, j'apprends que je n'ai pas de CPU unit. Retour sur le PC pour infos : j'inverse les deux barettes de RAM, et là, tout fonctionne, installation et tout. Par la suite, j'ai remis les deux 256 Mo et re-belote : kernel panic si je pousse un peu Photoshop. J'ai voulu remettre une barette de 128 mo (une grande qui ne rentre pas sur le port inférieur) de façon à avoir 384 Mo de RAM. Impossible de démarrer, le même message in english au démarrage : pas de CPU.
> Je suis donc revenu à une 64 low profile sur le connecteur inférieur et une 256 Mo sur le connecteur supérieur, et tout fonctionne à merveille sur Panther.
> J'en déduis donc que les kernel panic étaient liés à la RAM de 512 Mo, Tant qu'on n'utilise pas toute la RAM, ça fonctionne, mais dès qu'on accède au swap : kernel panic.
> Je crois que si je n'avais pas de problème sur Classic (9.2.2), c'est parce que la mémoire virtuelle était désactivée, et que je n'utilisais pas intégralement les 512 Mo de RAM. Par contre, sur Panther, dès que j'ai swappé, ça a planté.
> Conclusion : ne dépassez pas 384 Mo de RAM sur un Lombard.



Tu me surprends, là, le Lombard supporterait donc moins de Ram que le WallStreet ? Il est vrai qu'Apple le donnait pour 384 Mo maxi au départ, mais la raison était qu'à cette époque les barrettes de 256 Mo n'existaient qu'en "taille haute" (pour la même raison, le WallStreet était donné lui pour 192, parce qu'à son époque, les barrettes de 128 Mo étaient "taille haute"). A mon avis, la cause de tes problèmes était ailleurs, certainement une barrette avec un défaut.

Je me souviens avoir utilisé sous OS 7 ou 8, ch'sais pu trop, un logiciel permettant de tester les barrettes pour détecter les erreurs, et d'avoir ainsi démontré au responsable de la boutique "Mister Mac" (aujourd'hui celle de Macway, rue Lafayette à Paris) qu'il devait me remplacer la barrette défectueuse qu'il venait de me vendre. Tu aurais du le faire tourner sur ton Lombard, je pense qu'il t'aurait fourni une explication plus convaincante à la cause de tes problèmes.


----------



## grig (26 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu me surprends, là, le Lombard supporterait donc moins de Ram que le WallStreet ? Il est vrai qu'Apple le donnait pour 384 Mo maxi au départ, mais la raison était qu'à cette époque les barrettes de 256 Mo n'existaient qu'en "taille haute" (pour la même raison, le WallStreet était donné lui pour 192, parce qu'à son époque, les barrettes de 128 Mo étaient "taille haute"). A mon avis, la cause de tes problèmes était ailleurs, certainement une barrette avec un défaut.
> 
> Je me souviens avoir utilisé sous OS 7 ou 8, ch'sais pu trop, un logiciel permettant de tester les barrettes pour détecter les erreurs, et d'avoir ainsi démontré au responsable de la boutique "Mister Mac" (aujourd'hui celle de Macway, rue Lafayette à Paris) qu'il devait me remplacer la barrette défectueuse qu'il venait de me vendre. Tu aurais du le faire tourner sur ton Lombard, je pense qu'il t'aurait fourni une explication plus convaincante à la cause de tes problèmes.



Merci Pascal,
Il supporte impeccablement les deux 256 Mo sur os 9.2.2, dans les infos système, j'ai bien mes 256 Mo bottom et 256 Mo upper, idem dans les infos de Panther, je constate simplement que quand je travaille sur des gros fichiers .pict (20 à 30 Mo), il plante lamentablement sur os X, mais pas sur os 9, alors qu'avant, avec 196 Mo de RAM, il ramait (c'est le cas de le dire), mais il ne plantait pas. J'ai essayé avec Photoshop et avec GraphicConverter sur Os 9 et avec Gimp et  GraphicConverter sur Panther, ça va très bien sur Os 9, mais pas sur OS x, j'avais pensé à un bug de Gimp, quoique ça m'étonnait un peu.
Ces jours-ci, je vais recevoir un Lombard 400 Mhz, j'essaierai pour voir si ça ne vient pas de mon Lombard 333.
Je vais chercher ce logiciel pour tester les barettes de RAM, si tu te souviens du nom, je gagnerais du temps.
J'ai trouvé rember sur os X
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/24508


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2008)

grig a dit:


> Msi tu te souviens du nom, je gagnerais du temps.



Hélas non, mais même si c'était le cas, pas évident qu'il existe encore, ce que j'avais testé avec, c'était les barrettes EDO de 32 Mo de mon Performa 5300/100, c'est dire que ça ne nous rajeunit pas


----------

